# I-70 Closed @ Tues. 8/16/05



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone heading for the hills this morning via I-70 may want to take your time with breakfast and chill out for a few hours.

They're doing blasting so all lanes are closed above Idaho Springs, along with the frontage road.

http://www.cotrip.org/

-Andy


----------

